# Recall on Marineland Stealth & Stealth Pro Aquarium Heater



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

FYI incase anyone didnt see this on Big Als site.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/ML_Stealth_Heaters_Recall.pdf


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22428


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

*shrugs*

I tried.


----------

